# Xorg modesetting



## vlotho (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi,

I recently installed FreeBSD on a VR610 msi x86_64. I also installed Gnome 2 and Xorg, except that reboot I end up with a black screen. I tried generated xorg.conf.new wherein the radeon module is loaded.On the same laptop, I have Ubuntu and Windows 7 triple boot. I therefore generated xorg.conf.new on Ubuntu for me as a model. Thereon modesetting module is loaded instead of radeon and other device options. So I searched how to install this module on FreeBSD, but it is apparently non-existent.


----------



## nakal (Mar 4, 2014)

KMS is broken for text console. When the hardware is detected it will disable the screen until a graphical display manager is started (for example gdm). This is quite an annoying bug, because you can never use the console again once the KMS driver is loaded.

The only way to configure FreeBSD here is not to load any DRM kernel modules and first make sure that the display manager can start properly (for example in VESA mode). Then load the kernel module (and change the xorg.conf to load the proper Xorg driver) and hope that Xorg still starts. If you have a second PC or laptop you can try to configure Xorg by using remote access (ssh). This is perhaps a better way.


----------



## vlotho (Mar 4, 2014)

For now I start in single user by mounting partitions as well as access to the network.


----------



## vlotho (Mar 4, 2014)

I tried everything and nothing works.


----------



## vlotho (Mar 4, 2014)

With vesa modules, I have :


```
(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
(WW) Disabling Mouse0
(WW) Disabling Keyboard0
(WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
(WW) VESA(0): Unable to estimate virtual size
(WW) VESA(0): No valid modes left. Trying less strict filter...
(WW) VESA(0): Unable to estimate virtual size
(WW) VESA(0): No valid modes left. Trying aggressive sync range...
(WW) VESA(0): Unable to estimate virtual size
```

There no EE.


----------



## vlotho (Mar 6, 2014)

Nobody for help me?


----------

